# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωση καρδερίνας ; πρέπει και πότε ;

## falkonis

Αγόρασα μια καρδερίνα με την διαβεβαίωση ότι είναι εκτροφής. 
Έχει περάσει ένας μήνας και το πουλί είναι πολύ άγριο. 
Δεν στέκεται καθόλου μέσα στο 60cm κλουβί που το έχω, πετά συνεχώς από την μια έως την άλλη και κάνει μπάνιο στο νερό κάθε μέρα. 
Δεν τρώει μήλο, αυγό, αγγούρι, αγγίζει λίγο την τσουκνίδα. 
Είναι φετηνό μου είπε όταν το πήρα. 
Εδω στην Νέα Ιωνία είναι το πάρκο του Βέικου

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ 1:
Να το αφησω  ελεύθερο; Θα τα καταφέρει;

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ 2:
Αν δεν είναι ασφαλές να την απελευθερώσω, υπάρχει τρόπος να το ηρεμήσω;

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα,  αν το πουλάκι δεν φέρει δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου, τότε σίγουρα δεν είναι εκτροφής

Οπότε είναι λογικό να παρουσιάζει αυτή  την συμπεριφορά. 

Διατροφικά βέβαια οι καρδερίνες είναι δύσκολα πουλιά αλλά αν μάθουν σωστά κατά τον απογαλακτισμό τους

Μετά προσαρμόζονται πιο εύκολα στις διαιτητικές συνήθειες που τις οδηγεί ο ιδιοκτήτης τους.

*το αν πρέπει να απελευθερωθεί η όχι για μένα είναι δεδομένο με την κατάλληλη προετοιμασία και στο κατάλληλο μέρος.*

----------


## jk21

εχει δαχτυλιδι; ειναι κλειστου τυπου; αν ναι δειχνει να πλεει στο ποδι ειναι ειναι 2.5 χιλιοστα; 

να δουμε φωτο του πουλιου ,αν μπορεις κοντινη 


το πουλι απλα πετα πολυ ή χτυπιεται στα καγκελα παραλληλα; οταν εισαι μακρια εχει την ιδια συμπεριφορα; εχει μεγαλωσει σε μικρο ή μεγαλο χωρο; 

παντως να ξερεις μεχρι να με συνηθισει και η θηλυκια μανα που ειχα φετος μικρα απο αυτη ,ενω ειναι εκτροφης ηταν αρκετα κινητικη και σιγα σιγα με συνηθισε στο χωρο και εντελως τυχαι στα μικρα της ,ο αρσενικος ειναι πιο κοινωνικος και πετα λιγοτερο ενω η κορη πετα πολυ πιο συχνα

----------


## vasilis.a

> Καλησπέρα,  αν το πουλάκι δεν φέρει δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου, τότε σίγουρα δεν είναι εκτροφής
> 
> Οπότε είναι λογικό να παρουσιάζει αυτή  την συμπεριφορά.


αυτο δεν ισχυει παντα.εγω απο τα 9 αγριοπουλια που εχω μονο τα 4 εχουν δαχτυλιδι οπως και ισως των περισσοτερων που εχουν πουλια εκτροφης και δεν ανηκουν σε καποιο συλλογο.Δημητρη εχω και γω αναλογο θεμα με καποια απο τα δικα μου πουλακια,για παραδειγμα τα 2 μικρα που γεννηθηκαν σε μενα ακομη και τωρα ειναι απιστευτα ατιθασα!με βλεπουν και χτυπιουντα στα καγκελα οταν πλησιασω.σε αυτο φταιει το οτι οταν ακομη ηταν ενος μηνος περιπου λογω ασθενειας τα επιανα καθημερινα και με πηραν με φοβο.εχω επισης ενα πουλακι αρσενικο περσινο που μου εδωσε φιλος το οποιο και αυτο ειναι σχετικα αγριο επειδη γεννηθηκε και εζησε 8 μηνες σε πολυ μεγαλη κλουβα.οποτε δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο οτι το πουλακι του φιλου ειναι η οχι εκτροφης.ισως αν οντως οπως υποψψιαζεται ο Δημητρης εχει μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι(αν εχει) τοτε ναι μπορει να κλαπηκε απο φωλια.Φιλε falkonis απο που πηρες το πουλακι>?απο πετ σοπ?απο εκτροφεα?απο φιλο σου?

----------


## Gardelius

Βασίλη, δεν διαφωνώ ( και δεν θα μπορούσα άλλωστε εφόσον δεν έχω κάνει αναπαραγωγή του είδους της καρδερίνας ) απλά τόνισα την σημασία, 

μείζονος ή όχι, γιατί είθισται να φέρουν δακτυλίδι. Μου ήρθε στο μυαλό και η συμπεριφορά ( αυτό το ξέρω σίγουρα ) του πως "χτυπιούνται" τα πιασμένα 

και στην ουσία αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος του παραπάνω ποστ που έκανα.

----------


## Steliosan

Και καλυτερα αν τελος παντων ειναι αγριο και απελευθερωθει καλυτερα μην μαρτυρησεις το τοπο.

----------


## falkonis

> αυτο δεν ισχυει παντα.εγω απο τα 9 αγριοπουλια που εχω μονο τα 4 εχουν δαχτυλιδι οπως και ισως των περισσοτερων που εχουν πουλια εκτροφης και δεν ανηκουν σε καποιο συλλογο.Δημητρη εχω και γω αναλογο θεμα με καποια απο τα δικα μου πουλακια,για παραδειγμα τα 2 μικρα που γεννηθηκαν σε μενα ακομη και τωρα ειναι απιστευτα ατιθασα!με βλεπουν και χτυπιουντα στα καγκελα οταν πλησιασω.σε αυτο φταιει το οτι οταν ακομη ηταν ενος μηνος περιπου λογω ασθενειας τα επιανα καθημερινα και με πηραν με φοβο.εχω επισης ενα πουλακι αρσενικο περσινο που μου εδωσε φιλος το οποιο και αυτο ειναι σχετικα αγριο επειδη γεννηθηκε και εζησε 8 μηνες σε πολυ μεγαλη κλουβα.οποτε δεν ειναι τιποτα σιγουρο οτι το πουλακι του φιλου ειναι η οχι εκτροφης.ισως αν οντως οπως υποψψιαζεται ο Δημητρης εχει μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι(αν εχει) τοτε ναι μπορει να κλαπηκε απο φωλια.Φιλε falkonis απο που πηρες το πουλακι>?απο πετ σοπ?απο εκτροφεα?απο φιλο σου?


Το πήρα από ένα έξυπνο που ήρθε στο γραφείο μου.

----------


## falkonis

Το πουλί δεν χτυπιέται στα κάγκελα. Δεν έχω τρόπο βιντεοσκόπησης
Είναι υπερκινητικό και όταν πλησιάζω με ένα απλό πέρασμα σε απόσταση ενός μέτρου από κοντά του φτερουγίσει φοβισμένο. 
Δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι. 
Το θέμα μου είναι αν μπορεί κάποιος να πει διαδικασία εξημέρωσης ή απελευθέρωσης. 
Το πουλάκι μου αρέσει απλά το λυπάμε να το βλέπω φοβισμένο. 
Οπότε ή θα καταφέρω να το ηρεμήσω ή θα το ελευθερώσω. 
Σε αυτές τις διαδικασίες ζητώ την βοήθειά σας.
Ευχεριστώ

----------


## kostaskirki

> Και καλυτερα αν τελος παντων ειναι αγριο και απελευθερωθει καλυτερα μην μαρτυρησεις το τοπο.


Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Στελιο στο να ελευθερωθει αμεσα το πουλακι στο φυσικο του περιβαλλον αν και εφοσον ειναι σε καλη κατασταση!!
Οσο για το αν μαρτυρησεις η οχι τον τοπο ελευθεριας του δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα!! Ελεος πια αν υπαρχουν τοσο μεγαλα λιγουρια!!

----------


## Steliosan

> Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Στελιο στο να ελευθερωθει αμεσα το πουλακι στο φυσικο του περιβαλλον αν και εφοσον ειναι σε καλη κατασταση!!
> Οσο για το αν μαρτυρησεις η οχι τον τοπο ελευθεριας του δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα!! Ελεος πια αν υπαρχουν τοσο μεγαλα λιγουρια!!


Αν υπαρχουν λεει....

----------


## jk21

Εγω παλι θα ηθελα εστω φωτο του πουλιου απο σχετικα κοντινη αποσταση ,αλλα και εστω ενα κακης αναλυσης βιντεο απο κινητο θα ηταν χρησιμο 

το ατομο αυτο το γνωριζεις ; μπορεις να δεις απο κοντα την εκτροφη του; ποσο σου ζητησε για αυτο το πουλακι; εχει βαψει τη μασκα του ή ειναι μικρο; αν ναι ,οταν το πηρες την ειχε βαμμενη; 

ειναι καποια πραγματα βασικα που εμενα τουλαχιστον θα με βοηθησουν να εχω μια πιο ασφαλη αποψη 

παντως ακομα και εκτροφης να ειναι , αν προετοιμασθει καταλληλα και με φτερωμα ξεπιασμενο ,μονο η πιθανοτητα να ειχε ταιστει απο ανθρωπο μειωνει δραματικα τις πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας απελευθερωσης

----------

